# Forza 3 demo laptime challenge



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Post your fastest laptime using the Porsche cup racer.

*ALL driving aids off!* State whether Auto or manual box.

If your time is below a minute a screenshot is needed for proof!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i thikn it should be done is the ferrari as its a right handful.
curent best with the porsche is 1.02.478 thats with jsut abs and traction on, using a auto box. 

guan give it another go later with no assists.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

1:01.245 is my best without any aids using Auto gearbox.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

1:01.965 is my best with no aids and again auto. about as fast as i can go i reackon.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm still a few secs slower than those times 

Some guy has gone under 58 secs!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

saw that earlier fair play, hes fast and smooth.

i will get it down eventually. you have to be so smooth with the throttle soming out the corners


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Will give this ago later, so far all I've done is the R8 in Manual with ABS and TCS, can't remember the time.


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

I love the clutch feature, great idea! I'll post my time up later


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

which button is it for the clutch? Im loving this new forza! I wasn't a big fan of the previous Forza.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

If any ones looking at the times daveyskills is the best in the world at this game (forza 2) and PGR. He used to be on the gaming channel on sky and is a pro for the VVV team. His name is no1 on most tracks on these games.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> which button is it for the clutch? Im loving this new forza! I wasn't a big fan of the previous Forza.


LB is the cluth, i only use manual with clutch now, its excellent 

Daniel


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ill give it a go tomorrow, love the clutch feature

Hopefully they bring a wheel out with a clutch pedal :argie:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm I struggling to better 1.05 at the moment, me needs practice I think


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Pandy said:


> Ill give it a go tomorrow, love the clutch feature
> 
> Hopefully they bring a wheel out with a clutch pedal :argie:


they have, the official wheel for forza 3 is fantech but they are about 400 beans :doublesho

Daniel


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Why don't we just post up our place on the leaderboard/ xbox tag then we can see where everyone is. I'm PDV40 about 9000th-ish, top 2% world, around a 1.02

ETA: Does anyone else really struggle with the standard xbox controller? I find it very difficult to get a fine balance on anything, brakes, throttle or steering input :-(


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Never completed it with the Porsche. Driving down the first hill it was just too tempting to crash it to see the damage engine at work.

I was 1,500 in the world with the Evo on my first go, I imagine I am probably around 150,000 now.

Xbox tag is jamest1987


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

How do you watch the replays of others? I know theyre there as the little paperclip is highlighted. Hmm
101.786 and thats with everything on except auto brake. Sorry guys but i cnat drive the porsche for crap without help!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

ah be a man, takes time to get the feel for the car without the aids and takes much more concentration. keeep trying it


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

59.9???. Will grap a screen shot this evening :thumb:

Edit to add, all aids off, manual with auto clutch. Will give it a bash with the full manual + clutch settings this evening.

There you go









I gave it a whirl with the full manual clutch and my best time was a 1,07.??? With some practice a sub 1,0 with the full manual clutch will be do-able. At the moment thought my fingers feel like they in knots


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Davemm said:


> ah be a man, takes time to get the feel for the car without the aids and takes much more concentration. keeep trying it


After 2 laps with no aids i got 1.05


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Carn said:


> 59.9???. Will grap a screen shot this evening :thumb:
> 
> Edit to add, all aids off, manual with auto clutch. Will give it a bash with the full manual + clutch settings this evening.
> 
> ...


Top effort that man :thumb:

Do you use a wheel?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I think im going to have to dl this to give it a go :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i am going to give this a go in a min, aim for under a min with manual + clutch

Daniel


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

1.07 with auto.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

under a min is some serious driving and skill. fair play. 

really want the fanatec wheel for this game, its just to much.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just beat my last time, got 1.00:537 using the same as before, everything off and using auto gears. :thumb

Annoying part was, i got 1.00:447, but it had an exclamation mark in a triangle and didn't count the time! Doh.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

hallett said:


> i am going to give this a go in a min, aim for under a min with manual + clutch
> 
> Daniel


could only get 1:04 with clutch


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just tried the GT3 and got 1:01.452 with manual gears but keep banging down the gears to quick and locking up the rear tyres so some time to find yet.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

whats the exclamation mark mean???  

Im down to 1.03.3 with everything off using auto box


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Heck, I need to practice - a shameful 1.09


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> whats the exclamation mark mean???
> 
> Im down to 1.03.3 with everything off using auto box


After playing around a little, i think it means you've either gone off the track, hit something or used the rewind feature, so it doesn't count that particular lap.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Only a 1.05 something for me so plenty of time to make up!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Get practising Mark, i don't want to whoop your ass on release day too easily :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

beardboy said:


> After playing around a little, i think it means you've either gone off the track, hit something or used the rewind feature, so it doesn't count that particular lap.


I have had it come up if someone taps me which is hardley my fault.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Got down to 1:00.7 so hope to get below 1 minute soon once i tidy up my lines.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

How are you getting such quick times?

Don't you find the other cars slow you down and you don't always have a good line to overtake?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

just make your way passed them on the first lap (by whatever means possible  )

My best thus far, is 1.03

*all assists off, but fully auto


----------



## mac_man_luke (Sep 26, 2008)

or use the hot lap function


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

mac_man_luke said:


> or use the hot lap function


How do you set that? I have had it randomally come up with different cars. I assumed it was random.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

How do you set the hot lap function?

I was just passing the other cars on lap 1 then going for it on lap 2. Down to 1.02 now though


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hotlap function

Go to leaderboards and " press A to start race " while looking at the leaderboard and you get the track to yourself for as many laps as you like.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I have got into the 59's but it is a high 59. I need to check.

What a game though:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

John74 said:


> Hotlap function
> 
> Go to leaderboards and " press A to start race " while looking at the leaderboard and you get the track to yourself for as many laps as you like.


*switches the xbox back on!*


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

did you know there is a drift function on the demo? 
on the leaderboards page, tab across..


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

My best drift in the lap is 11087 (keeping it the same with the porsche, etc (and, without using the RESTART function))

best lap time is now 1.01.831 (so much easier whilst in the hot lap mode!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

1.01 is my best atm


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

1.6 for me but i'v only played it for about an hour altogether!


----------



## bartholomeo (Jul 13, 2008)

1.03 is my best atm

what a game


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

without sounding stupid how do i find the leaderboard part?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Jim W said:


> My best drift in the lap is 11087 (keeping it the same with the porsche, etc (and, without using the RESTART function))
> 
> best lap time is now 1.01.831 (so much easier whilst in the hot lap mode!)


how do you get to hot lap mode?

My best at the mo with no assists is 1.03.336


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> how do you get to hot lap mode?
> 
> My best at the mo with no assists is 1.03.336


Look at post #41


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

arh I see! cheers!

Im down to 1.01.776


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i started playing this today,so im only at 1.04.....


A big thanks for the pointer on how to get into "hot lap " mode, saves me having o hang back and letting the AI go...


one thing that has really impressed me so far is the brakes, it is the only game so far that you can balance the brakes without locking up anytime you go near them :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Had a few more attempts since my last post.. I'm down to 1.00.720 now, but, for the life of me cannot break the 1 minute mark.. 

here's something that will pee you off, on the leaderboard page, use the #1 ranking as your target ghost car (theres an option there somewhere...) try to keep up! It's rediculous!!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im down to 1.01.455 now!


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Compared to some, a totally shameful 1.03.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

1.00.695 and ranked 6,524


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I have done a 59.7 now but i recon i could get a 58.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> I have done a 59.7 now but i recon i could get a 58.


are you using a wheel or controller?

Ill be back on it tonight trying to get under 1.01!


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm using a controller unfortunately, won't have a wheel until christmas day!

I can only get a mid 1.03!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> are you using a wheel or controller?


I am using a controller not the wheel i dont like them.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

In the top 1% now,

lap time of 1.01.106 in the porche!

Just can't shave any more time off!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Just clocked a 59.543 ranked 1,463:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

i got down to 1.00.6something last nite! Not long till im under a minute now!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

i was watching a lap in the 58's on youtube, i follow the same line and everything. Even chase the ghost, still cant get less than 61


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im now down to 1.00.299!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

1.00.154 ranked 4161 top 1%


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

I need .7 to be under 1 min and its really doing my head in!

Also, curse you amazon for not dispatching my game now!


----------

